# My Little Fighter...



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Fighter was a blue VT male.. He was between 1-2 years old according to his size.. I baught him at PetSmart, thinking I could save him, or make whatever was left of his life, a bit better.. He passed away a bit ago, I'm going to go ahead a flush him (I wish I could bury him, but the ground is rock hard..).. I wish I could of done more for him, he was in bad shape though.. Swollen belly, fin/tail rot.. swimming side ways and just having trouble getting air.. his last night was spent in a low level of water 1/2 gallon that was wrapped in a shirt and kept warm all night and morning.. I at least gave him that.. I'm really heart broken, even though I barely had him for 13 hours..

RIP Fighter.. You were Strong & Brave.. I'm happy & blessed to have been the one to bring you home & give you one last good night.. I hope you weren't in too much pain..


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Fighter. *hugs*


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank You. I really thought he'd be okay once I got him some AQ salt.. but he was just too sick. I can at least say I tired.. 

..Hugs Back..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Fighter. He was lucky to have someone so kindhearted to take him home and try to save him.


----------

